
Show HN: Noise – An opinionated, decentralized P2P networking stack in Go - twokei
https://github.com/perlin-network/noise
======
mtgx
While the author is trying to make some noise about this project, does Noise,
the networking stack, also use Noise, the crypto protocol?

[https://noiseprotocol.org/](https://noiseprotocol.org/)

~~~
twokei
Unfortunately not, but thanks for the tidbit on Noise (the crypto protocol).

We're open to integrating with best practices in a manner that makes the
library more secure, and everyone happy.

